# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Milk contains DHT precursors

## Julius Caesar was bald

I was looking into whether DHT might also be causing the painful cysts on my scalp and came across this article.

http://www.naturalnews.com/024613_milk_acne_blood.html

Also found there is an acne lotion called Clearogen which contains DHT blockers.

----------

